# Jimmy's farm ferret world



## lizards rule (May 29, 2008)

Watched that jimmys farm a while ago and was thinking about doing that ferret world he did and was wandering this is ok to do and do they need that bottle feed like a rabbit or can they drink out of a bowl ?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine drink out of a bowl but I know people who've used the bottles. I personally prefer bowls but meh :lol2:


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

the bigger the area for a ferret the better and yes a water bowl is fine but it has to be heavy enough so they can not tip it over and i would also suggest having a few bowls as one or two of them will probably get in the bowl so there wont be much water left.

Jimmys farms one did not have a roof either but i would suggest puttin at least a wire mesh roof to stop any escapeys!


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

when i had mine they had a bowl and a bottle, sometimes they need more in a gulp than a bottle can let out.


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I've always wanted a ferret court but never had the room, was thinking of building one at my sisters horses field at some point. I used to use bottles as the bowl would get full of sawdust and hay so it kept the water clean and saved me going out and cleaning a bowl out every 5 mins specially with the babies!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

NEVER use sawdust of wood shavings wih ferrets you are courting trouble!!

Obviously they would need to be secure from thieves, protected from foxes and the elements and yes bottles would be better. Mine will drink out of the do bowl as well as paddle in it.

Marina


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

> Marinam2NEVER use sawdust of wood shavings wih ferrets you are courting trouble!!


Why? I never had any problems when i kept them. Outside hutch and run, sawdust, hay and old towels for bedding and they all did well.


----------



## lizards rule (May 29, 2008)

what is the best bedding or can u use dirt


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

I always used to use old towels/jumpers for bedding with some straw in there as well...they were very happy little ferrets and so cute when all snuggled up in bed together.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I chemicals they use to sterilise and produce this product causes respiriatory problems that are life long.

Marina


----------



## chickens4ever05 (Feb 5, 2008)

why not use a good poulry drinker for them you'll get obout 10 round it at once and the cant spill it by diving in. if you use one with screw on topn they wont get it open or knock it over.
just a suggestion as iv seen somone else using them who keeps alot of ferrets for working and doing shows.


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> I chemicals they use to sterilise and produce this product causes respiriatory problems that are life long.
> 
> Marina


I didn't know that at all :-( Just to be on the safew side I wont be using it when i get some more. 

I used to use a hamster drip bottle for mine but the poutry feeder sounds like a good plan


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

So could the soil be used as the substrate as the hole ground is just dirt or would you have to put something down


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Ours have a drinking bottle and a bowl for water..

Easybed substrate that they use for horses can be used for ferrets and other small mammals.

John


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

They love tucking in to jumpers but i wouldnt use them if they are not going to be in sight the whole time because they are always getting their nails caught. Their nails grow very quickly and i can see a nasty acciddent occuring.

Marina


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

How many ferrets would you reccomend having in a 10ft x 10ft space


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Depends is it going to have multiple levels or is it all floor space?? I recon you could happily keep 5-7 depending on their adult size because obviously you can get two different sizes of ferrets.

Marina


----------

